# Looking for light weight trailer...



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I had 2-horse Valley stock trailer and it was VERY light (even though it was all steel), so you may look into it. I have more heavy 2-horse Adam and like it more in fact. While Valley was a nice trailer, the heavier one adds stability and easier to back up.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You _can_ pull a lightweight trailer with a Ranger, but is your truck equipped with a tow package and transmission cooler? If not, then you're going to burn up your engine and transmission. You'll also need to have at least 15 inch wheels. If they're any smaller, the hitch will be too close to the ground.

In fact, if your F150 doesn't have a tow package, transmission cooler, and larger wheels, it won't be useful as a haul vehicle either.

You say your Ranger is a V6, but what's the liter size? It would have to be at least a 4.0 for you to even consider hauling a small, lightweight trailer with a tiny horse in it.

Bigger is _always_ better, regardless of the size of the horse and trailer. Your gas mileage is going to stink even if you haul with a Ranger. That's just the price we pay for hauling big, heavy animals around in tin cans!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

They both have towing packages and have towed utility trailers with a commercial size lawn mower and other things for lawn work. Not sure what the liters is but I can check on it. The F150 hauled a 16 ft trailer loaded with a house full of stuff from Asheville NC to Nashville TN with no trouble but not sure how much it all weighed.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

Being able to pull it is not the issue, being able to stop is what you should be thinking about. I would never tow with a Ford Ranger, I also have a 2 horse bumper pull. I once pulled it around town with my Toyota Tacoma which is larger then the Ford Ranger. My Tacoma is used everyday for lawncare as well, I tow a utility trailer with two commercial mowers, all my other equipment, and loaded up with grass, branches and other things. But it doesn't compare to the weight of a 2 horse trailer with horses in it. The horse trailer will pull your truck around corners because the wheelbase will be similar, and the stopping power of your Ford Ranger is what will put you in real danger. It is a no brainer to me, if you have access to the F150, use it! Bigger is always better when towing, and in this case it is better to spend the extra few bucks if any that you would save on gas.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok I will use the F150 as I want the safest thing for the horse and me thats why I asked before I tried it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

... and get a brake controller. As Toy said, it is just as important to stop as much as it is to pull the trailer.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Iride the F150 I think already has one its a little box under the dash that has a switch on it my dad says its for the brakes when your pulling a trailer.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That's great, Amanda. Have him show you how to adjust it so you are not using just the truck to stop the trailer.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Will do thank you for your help.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Brenderup makes a really light weight fiberglass trailer. Finally seen one in person at a horseshow last month. I'd pass on it. I would not ever pull a trailer with a ranger or an suv, never, period. For one thing your wheel base ratio, you have to swerve, you could flip your tow vehicle. I have read on here, their mechanic says it is ok, crap on that. My horses & my life are not worth the risk, nor the risk of other vehicles on the road. Besides, if it is against the law where I live, there is a reason for it???


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I pull a 2 horse stock trailer with an Expedition (equipped with factory towing package). Are you saying that because it is an SUV, I shouldn't tow my horses with it?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> I pull a 2 horse stock trailer with an Expedition (equipped with factory towing package). Are you saying that because it is an SUV, I shouldn't tow my horses with it?


Expedition has plenty of wheelbase for a 2 horse stock trailer. What you don't want is to pull a large trailer with a small SUV or vehicle. The trailer will have to much pry on the tow vehicle and push it around.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

My truck is an Explorer Sport Track,& my hubby said it was too light to pull my horses with plus my horse trailer is a 4-horse stock & I usually have 2-4 horses in it when I go riding so I went to the auction last May, & I got an '01 Dodge Ram for under 3 grand, which I keep hitched to the trailer. It really made my life a lot better & yes it sucks gas, but that is the price we pay for loving the big furballs!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The manufacturer knows how much your vehicle can tow. It will be in the owner's manual, and very specific. My F-150 with 6 cylinder & manual transmission is rated to 3600 lbs, IIRC. With an automatic transmission, it goes up to 6000 lbs. Don't know why, but I'm sure there is a reason.

My Ford Explorer is rated to 7000 lbs. It also has all the towing options.

I've got a small 2 horse trailer and have never tried to move more than one horse at a time. That keeps the total weight down to around 3100 lbs. However, I looked at the thread since I'd like to find a better trailer. I'd actually be content with a one horse trailer, but I'm not sure they make them any more.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I tried pulling my 2 horse stock with an Encore (before getting the Expedition) and unless I kept my horse over the axle, the trailer got squirly, especially on the highway - with only one horse. It had the power but not the suspension or the wheelbase.

The Expedition is built on the F150 frame and the one I have has the Ford, HD towing package. It made all the difference in the world.

Even though the stats on the GMC were well within range, in practice, it didn't work unless I put the horse at the back of the trailer. I believe the Explorer is smaller then the Encore.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

My Sport Track was rated to tow 7,000 lbs. also, but horses are a bit different to tow. & w/a long trailer & a full load, my hubby wanted me using a full size truck, & since I don't go out alone anymore, I needed to seat the riders, too, so dthe Crew cab,V-8 is what works for me. I ride trails fairly close to home, so at least I'm not usually driving too far-today we're only going a couple of miles-the road riding is just not very safe around here & we have a novice rider going w/us today so we want to be safe-so it will be the experienced gaited horses today. My Paso Fino, & my friends's 2 Tenn Walkers. 
You also asked about trailers-I am a fan of stock type & slant load. My tack room is in the front w/it's own door & is quite roomy. The horses load in pretty easy & it's a lot safer to lead them in & out. I have rubber mats over the double floor, & rubber halfway up the walls on the interior. Explore all your options & keep it safe!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm...don't even know what an Encore is.

The Explorer is built on a 4WD truck frame. Crawling under it, I don't see a difference between the frames on my F-150 frame & the Explorer.

Explorer: 189" long, 113 wheelbase
F150: 213" long, 125 wheelbase.

With the same size engine, the 150 is rated about 1000-2000 lbs extra towing capacity.

A horse trailer has a higher center of gravity than most loads, so it would make sense that it would haul better with a longer wheelbase. Also, the "load" has the option of moving, which would make a longer wheelbase good.

But in my case, I'd be choosing between a vehicle the manufacturer says can safely haul 7000 lbs, and a truck rated to 3600 lbs - so I'd choose the Explorer. However, I've never tried more than one horse - total weight with trailer around 3000 lbs - so I just don't know. 

I'm asking, not telling, so to speak...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Encore ..... OOps, Envoy, GMC.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I dont know much about cars.. But Brenderups are very light! Brenderup Horseboxes
They are mainly in Europe but there are used ones for sale in the US.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

You may find that the larger engine gives better milage towing than the smaller one. It's less work for the larger engine. Under a load the Silverado V8 got better milage than my fathers Silverado V6 (so he took it back and got the larger engine).


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Brenderups (not sure if they have been mentioned) are very light.


----------

